# Kubota m9540 blizzard with ebling



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Kubota m9540 with 1439 hrs approx. Has the blizzard 8'6"-11' chain lift on the front, with a 16' ebling on the rear. We switch the blizzard to the chain lift as we were sick of switching out the bushings. Still is ran off the electric controller, the ebling is ran off the hydros like normal. 
$42,500 obo


----------



## Mistifier (Aug 21, 2016)

Tansmission, options?


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice looking setup . Did you cut your own tires ? Much difference in traction ?


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Mistifier said:


> Tansmission, options?


Hydrostatic, 6 high, 6 low gears.
4x4, front and rear windshield wipers, strobe light, radio, heat & a/c.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

SHAWZER said:


> Nice looking setup . Did you cut your own tires ? Much difference in traction ?


We did groove them ourselves! It was super easy, and quick. I just switch a Deere to nokian just in the fronts and wanted to compare the "traction" difference. The kubota there was a noticeable traction difference (but not for every snow event). Really depended on the temps outside and type of snow. Will we continue to do it. Yes! The nokians on the Deere did grip better. But At a cost of over 2k just for the front


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Hydrostatic? You better check your info and report back.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Sorry. Non-hydrostatic. Standard paddle shift-forward reverse. 6 speed with a low and high speed equallying 12.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Hydraulic shuttle would be the correct term. Or reverser. 

Looks like a nice setup. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Bump, also comes with rear rim weights


----------



## Liberty LLC (Dec 23, 2011)

Messaged you


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Nothing in my inbox....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

What's the top speed, travel speed? I'm looking for a larger tractor to replace a Kubota M6040 I currently have, but it will be driven from site to site. Looking for something that travels 22-25 mph.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Goes 20-22mph. Not sure if its faster going down hill as I haven't ever looked at it.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

They do pick up speed going downhill with the wind behind you...2-3 mph...more if it's icy out.LOL


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LwnmwrMan22 said:


> What's the top speed, travel speed? I'm looking for a larger tractor to replace a Kubota M6040 I currently have, but it will be driven from site to site. Looking for something that travels 22-25 mph.


Probably not help mulch, but our M125X does 23.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys. Viper - no loader with your tractor, right?


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Correct, no loader


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Price decrease for the end of the season $40,000. Just changed all the fluids, and installed the rear weights that have been sitting in the corner. Would make a great tractor for someone! 
If interested, I can toss a spare 8611 front blade in, that is practically new from a truck that got toast for an extra $3,500.


----------

